
Bob, PML's Second “Primary” Coordinate Measuring Machine (2016) - Tomte
https://www.nist.gov/news-events/news/2016/09/meet-bob-pmls-second-primary-coordinate-measuring-machine
======
jbay808
This machine was made by Moore Special Tool Co, using the techniques that they
document in detail in their famous book _Foundations of Mechanical Accuracy_.

It's unfortunate that such a business couldn't survive making such products to
the modern day, and these days the remaining Moore machines -- in many ways
works of art -- can be found either rusting in outdoor lots, or being
auctioned off on ebay for less than the price of shipping.

Remaining Moore machines continue to be used to make the precision parts, such
as air bearings, that underlie our semiconductor factories and other
industries:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tst_1oCuWqw](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tst_1oCuWqw)

